

Serious Sam’s DRM Is A Giant Pink Scorpion - morphics
http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/12/07/serious-sams-drm-is-a-giant-pink-scorpion/

======
snake_plissken
I am not the biggest fan of some DRM schema, but I am a big fan of this style
of DRM integration.

Ultima 7 did something similar; in order to leave the starting town and
continue, the Avatar has to answer 3 questions asked by the Mayor about Ultima
lore, like the latitude of another town. The game came with a little map and a
book that contained the answers. This was in 1993 so I am assuming it worked
ok.

